# Smoker shelving question..



## in2deap2 (Mar 27, 2010)

What do you think the spacing should be between smoker shelving racks?


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 27, 2010)

What are you smoking? In my freezer conversion, I used 1 1/2 in. angle for shelf brackets and they are just about on top of each other. That way I can maximize space for jerky, but don't have to use all the shelves for bulkier items.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I know that Backwoods verticals are between 3-4 inches.  Just take out racks to accomadate.  Right now I only have 2 large racks planned for my vertical smoker build but have room for 2 more to be installed later.  The 2 installed are about 8 inches appart.


----------



## in2deap2 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks im going to have 7 shelves 5" apart.....and lucky for me i have the material for all..


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2010)

The more grates the better I think. Doing jerky or chicken pieces wouldn't need much space between them and you could always take some out for doing larger cuts. Sounds like your on the right track have you posted any pics of your build yet?


----------



## in2deap2 (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry no pictures, i have a dig camera but not the know how to put on here....big block is up and running all that is left is welding the shelves....I will ask my son to do the pictures this weekend............this will smoke lots.....im talking 9. turkeys easy ,it will take me a while to save up to smoke ......hoping my sons and i will be able to smoke 100lb sausage soon.....and fatties for Easter for sure...


----------

